# Pvc Flag Pole



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

I finally got around to building a copy of the PVC flag pole that I have seen so many times in various camp grounds. I built the version that swivels into the wind. Joy, who also enjoys painting as a hobby, painted the sign and immortalized Daffy, our cat, thereon. See the included links for pictures of the flag pole and both sides of the sign.

http://www.joy-rick.com/img/v0/p756754805-3.jpg
http://www.joy-rick.com/img/v4/p1038565821-3.jpg
http://www.joy-rick.com/img/v4/p820770361-3.jpg

Rick & Joy


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

joy-rick said:


> I finally got around to building a copy of the PVC flag pole that I have seen so many times in various camp grounds. I built the version that swivels into the wind. Joy, who also enjoys painting as a hobby, painted the sign and immortalized Daffy, our cat, thereon. See the included links for pictures of the flag pole and both sides of the sign.
> 
> http://www.joy-rick.com/img/v0/p756754805-3.jpg
> http://www.joy-rick.com/img/v4/p1038565821-3.jpg
> ...


EXCELLENT JOB - both of you!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Very nice. How do you secure it in the ground?


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

It's actually pretty simple. I drive a 3' x 3/4" steel rod into the ground approximately 1'. I drop a 3" length of 3/4" PVC onto the rod to act as a bearing. I then drop the entire flag pole onto the rod. The rod extends about 2' into the flag pole which seems to provide adequate support.

Rick & Joy


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice. I just built one of these myself. Didn't think about painting it.

May have to add the sign support as well. Don't you just love PVC.


----------

